# What's going to be the big surprise at ShotShow2010?



## Lightcrazycanuck (Dec 18, 2009)

What is going to knock you socks off as far as new flashlights go at the big event?

Predictions Please.


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 18, 2009)

The 2008 SureFires. 
(Someone was bound to say it, so it might has well have been me. )


----------



## Nitroz (Dec 18, 2009)

The rest of the 4sevens line.


----------



## Nitroz (Dec 18, 2009)

Kestrel said:


> The 2008 SureFires.
> (Someone was bound to say it, so it might has well have been me. )



That's ashame. At least I can enjoy mt MC-E U2.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Dec 18, 2009)

The *2000 lumen G2* *size* *flashlight* from 4sevens.


----------



## chaoss (Dec 18, 2009)

Kestrel said:


> The 2008 SureFires.
> (Someone was bound to say it, so it might has well have been me. )


 

 This is good stuff.


----------



## yuk (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah, the Optimus!  :ironic: :tired:


----------



## choaticwhisper (Dec 18, 2009)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> The *2000 lumen G2* *size* *flashlight* from 4sevens.


I think he said it would be there, So not much of a surprise. But yeah thats what Im waiting on.


----------



## glockboy (Dec 18, 2009)

SST-90 flashlights.


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Dec 19, 2009)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> The *2000 lumen G2* *size* *flashlight* from 4sevens.


 
+1 I hope so.That would be so sweet.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Dec 19, 2009)

Kestrel said:


> The 2008 SureFires.
> (Someone was bound to say it, so it might has well have been me. )


 
:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## C-Beam (Dec 19, 2009)

Nothing will be able to top the Ring of Fire!


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Dec 19, 2009)

C-Beam said:


> Nothing will be able to top the Ring of Fire!


 


lovecpf


----------



## sfca (Dec 19, 2009)

I hope somebody asks Surefire _(politely)_ about the 2009 lights and when the new 2010 lights, if any will be ready for sale.


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Dec 20, 2009)

sfca said:


> I hope somebody asks Surefire _(politely)_ about the 2009 lights and when the new 2010 lights, if any will be ready for sale.


 

 :laughing:


----------



## h_nu (Dec 20, 2009)

I'd be happy if the oft asked for Orange Surefire G2 appeared.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Dec 20, 2009)

_Surprises_, I'm not sure. That's why they're going to be surprises. :naughty:

I do predict that we'll see a few manufacturers get their SST/R 90 lights out to the public. I'd be very surprised if any manufacturer releases their product before then... even the ones we've been waiting on for months now.


----------



## 300winmag (Dec 21, 2009)

What the hell is that and who makes it cause I want one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





C-Beam said:


> Nothing will be able to top the Ring of Fire!


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Dec 21, 2009)

An intrinsically safe fuel cell powered l.e.d. flashlight that runs on farts. Comes with a free can of beans. You really don't want to be around for the demonstration. Surprise!


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 21, 2009)

I heard Surefire would actually introduce all the lights that they promised us back during the 2008 Show.


----------



## hron61 (Dec 21, 2009)

i wish someone would release a 35 watt hid light for $120.00 or less. 
(yeah, i know im dreaming).


----------



## C-Beam (Dec 21, 2009)

300winmag said:


> What the hell is that and who makes it cause I want one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



No one makes it. ARMS "made" it for the 2009 shot show but it is not a production item. Sorry. :mecry:


----------



## Federal LG (Dec 21, 2009)

Kestrel said:


> The 2008 SureFires.
> (Someone was bound to say it, so it might has well have been me. )


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Dec 21, 2009)

You are more likely to be exposed to a big "surprise" right here than at Show Show.


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys.:thumbsup:


----------



## american lockpicker (Dec 24, 2009)

A maglite 2 Cr123 thats like the 2AA or 2C(I'm not choosy either would be good) that uses bipin xenon bulbs made in Germany that cost only $2 a piece and puts out 60 lumens for 60 minutes. Also its under $20 MSRP. If only...


----------



## sawlight (Dec 24, 2009)

A maglite that works for more than 20 min (besides the mag charger) and anything from Surefire that is going to go into production, not more vaporware!


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Dec 27, 2009)

Is there anyone going to Shotshow this year that will keep us updated if there any Bombshells dropped?


lovecpf


----------



## leukos (Dec 27, 2009)

Lightcrazycanuck said:


> Predictions Please.


 
I'm going to guess that due to a back room deal at Copenhagen, as of 2010 titanium and aluminum will no longer be available for items such as flashlights. All new lights will have to be made out of environmentally sustainable materials such as wood.....

Also, I am going to guess that with the new demand for lithium batteries in so many electronic devices and electric cars, Bolivia will decide to inflate the cost of lithium so much that a typical 18650 Li-ion battery will cost more than an entire new flashlight....

And due to so many upstart overseas companies gobbling up so much of the flashlight market, Surefire decides to stop producing lights states' side, and just sell Fenix lights rebranded as Surefire....

Looking forward to 2010!!! :nana:


----------



## DM51 (Dec 28, 2009)

Kestrel said:


> The 2008 SureFires.
> (Someone was bound to say it, so it might has well have been me. )


Damn. I wanted to say that, but you got there first. LOL

-----------------

OK, let's look forward to the *HAL 9000* interactive light, as first proposed by me some while back.



DM51 said:


> Some while ago I designed a light with a *Hal 9000* interface with full voice-actuation.
> 
> "Switch on, Hal. Give me 500 lumens, full flood."
> 
> ...


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Dec 28, 2009)

I love that Hal 9000 

Oh, . . . I WANT MY UA2 OPTIMUS!!!!!!!!


----------



## slayergut (Dec 28, 2009)

It can disable a M6?!


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Dec 28, 2009)

leukos said:


> I'm going to guess that due to a back room deal at Copenhagen, as of 2010 titanium and aluminum will no longer be available for items such as flashlights. All new lights will have to be made out of environmentally sustainable materials such as wood.....
> 
> Also, I am going to guess that with the new demand for lithium batteries in so many electronic devices and electric cars, Bolivia will decide to inflate the cost of lithium so much that a typical 18650 Li-ion battery will cost more than an entire new flashlight....
> 
> ...


 

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


lovecpf


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## donn_ (Dec 30, 2009)

The biggest surprise would be arewethereyetdad coming home with money.:nana:


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Dec 30, 2009)

donn_ said:


> The biggest surprise would be arewethereyetdad coming home with money.:nana:


 




lovecpf


----------



## Burgess (Dec 30, 2009)

to DM51 --


Loved yer' HAL-9000 post.


:thumbsup:



Every time you'd remove its batteries,

it would begin singing " Daisy ".



Dave, i can feel my mind going, Dave . . . .


I can feel it


I can feel it



_


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 30, 2009)

What are you doing, Dave?


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 31, 2009)

Kestrel said:


> What are you doing, Dave?


 
Well, right now I'm posting on CPF.


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 31, 2009)

LOL, I guess I was casting a pretty wide net there...


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm betting on Pila coming out with a LED module for their GL4... 

Plus more SST-90 lights...

And hopefully some high CRI lights.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Dec 31, 2009)

Biggest surprise?

Probably the polarion M6 sized HID(in the 200$ range).






























Just kidding.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Jan 1, 2010)

The 2010 shake-lights!:duh2:


----------



## Kestrel (Jan 1, 2010)

Turbo DV8 said:


> The 2010 shake-lights!:duh2:


The new SureFire shake-light.


----------



## corvettesR1 (Jan 1, 2010)

Ok, so while everyone was watching the ball drop last night,I thought Id go sneak into area 51 dressed as a guard.My Quark turbo really fooled um .Anyway,I get right into the hangar and go over to this table with a gray sheet over it . 

I peel back the sheet and find one of the aliens.He had an EDC light in his uniform so I grabbed it ( A very cool alien prob with highly magnetic tip.Not sure of the alloy).I even managed to snap off a strange green light off the bottom of the craft.I took a fast photo. These items should go over hugh at the show .


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Jan 3, 2010)

corvettesR1 said:


> Ok, so while everyone was watching the ball drop last night,I thought Id go sneak into area 51 dressed as a guard.My Quark turbo really fooled um .Anyway,I get right into the hangar and go over to this table with a gray sheet over it .
> 
> I peel back the sheet and find one of the aliens.He had an EDC light in his uniform so I grabbed it ( A very cool alien prob with highly magnetic tip.Not sure of the alloy).I even managed to snap off a strange green light off the bottom of the craft.I took a fast photo. These items should go over hugh at the show .


 
:laughing::laughing::laughing:

lovecpf


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Jan 3, 2010)

I think I prefer my lights with HAIII as opposed to whatever is currently coating that alien's probe. Wash it off before you EDC it or bring it to the Shot Show. And go back and get whatever light allows them to beam people up. A light that can bring the objects it's illuminating closer to it doesn't require as much throw.


----------



## csshih (Jan 3, 2010)

there'll be lots more surprises at SHOT from more the the manufacturers mentioned here!


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 3, 2010)

csshih said:


> there'll be lots more surprises at SHOT from more the the manufacturers mentioned here!


 
Care to spill some secrets?

It's okay, you can trust us.

We won't tell anyone, will we guys?

"No indeed."

See, now talk!


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Jan 3, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Care to spill some secrets?
> 
> It's okay, you can trust us.
> 
> ...


 

+1:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

I will not tell anyone.

lovecpf


----------



## Magic Matt (Jan 3, 2010)

Laser Genetics will unveil its "ND5 Long Distance Laser Illuminator", a flashlight designed for, amongst other things, search and rescue scenarios. It will then be revealed that due to US and UK legislation, it is illegal to use it in any search and rescue scenario involving aircraft, or in fact to point it skywards anywhere near an aircraft, since this now constitues a felony or criminal act; quite simply, it is illegal to point lasers at an aircraft.


----------



## DM51 (Jan 3, 2010)

Magic Matt said:


> ... this now constitues a felony or criminal act... it is illegal to point lasers at an aircraft


This has always been the case - it is not new legislation. In fact it applies to pointing any bright light at an aircraft in a way that might dazzle or distract a pilot.


----------



## Magic Matt (Jan 3, 2010)

DM51 said:


> This has always been the case - it is not new legislation. In fact it applies to pointing any bright light at an aircraft in a way that might dazzle or distract a pilot.



Yes... which is why it's so pointless of our wonderful UK parliament trying to introduce new laws goverining the use of laser pointers. The laws are already there... except now their legitimate use for things like astronomy, or laser sighting in controlled conditions, is under threat.

However, this is in danger of becoming an OT rant so I'll bite my tongue now.


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## pinzmann (Jan 4, 2010)

I'll be going to the SHOT this year and with my new interest in flashlights, what vendor booths should I take a look at? Of course I know to check out SureFire but am unfamilar with other flashlight outfits. The show is really too big to just wander up and down the rows. I usually look up my vendors on the show map. So any help would be appriciated.


----------



## carrot (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey pinzmann, we have a thread for CPF meetup and vendor info over here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/239304

It's gotten a bit lengthy but it'll tell you all about vendors you should check out, as well as other events to look out for.


----------



## sfca (Jan 4, 2010)

S2 XPG lights.


----------



## Nano-Oil.com (Jan 4, 2010)

pinzmann said:


> I'll be going to the SHOT this year and with my new interest in flashlights, what vendor booths should I take a look at? Of course I know to check out SureFire but am unfamilar with other flashlight outfits. The show is really too big to just wander up and down the rows. I usually look up my vendors on the show map. So any help would be appriciated.



Hello Pinzmann,

There is a list that keeps growing on flashlight related businesses attending along with booth numbers, 
here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3223870#post3223870

go to post #198 on page 7, there is also a lot of info on CPF Members attending the Shot Show.


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## carrot (Jan 4, 2010)

I know something you don't know...
css might know but my bet's he's not telling either


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 4, 2010)

carrot said:


> I know something you don't know...
> css might know but my bet's he's not telling either


 
Shame on both of you for keeping secrets from us.


----------



## Black Rose (Jan 4, 2010)

carrot said:


> I know something you don't know...
> css might know but my bet's he's not telling either


The 100 lumen Mag Solitaire


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 4, 2010)

Black Rose said:


> The 100 lumen Mag Solitaire


 
Maybe from Milky. But I don't think Scott has a booth at the show.


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, spill the beans already.

lovecpf


----------



## carrot (Jan 5, 2010)

One hint... 6.


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 5, 2010)

carrot said:


> One hint... 6.


 
New Surefire M6?

Oh carrot, you tease us so!


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Jan 5, 2010)

How about a Surefire M6 with the next generation Cree MC-E with R5 XP-G dies putting out 1200 lumens out the front running off a supercapacitor that charges in a minute.


----------



## carrot (Jan 5, 2010)

carrot said:


> One hint... 6.



I admit this is the worst hint I have ever given, but mostly it's bad because the product I am thinking about isn't even on the radar at CPF, or so I think


----------



## Magic Matt (Jan 5, 2010)

This wouldn't be the Fenix LD-06 by any chance would it?


----------



## RGB_LED (Jan 5, 2010)

Kestrel said:


> The 2008 SureFires.
> (Someone was bound to say it, so it might has well have been me. )






Kestrel said:


> The new SureFire shake-light.


Wait, didn't they announce that in 2007?:lolsign:


----------



## waddup (Jan 5, 2010)

Hooked on Fenix said:


> How about a Surefire M6 with the next generation Cree MC-E with R5 XP-G dies putting out 1200 lumens out the front running off a supercapacitor that charges in a minute.



for $55.


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Jan 5, 2010)

:twothumbs


lovecpf


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 6, 2010)

carrot said:


> ... the product I am thinking about isn't even on the radar at CPF, or so I think


 
Is it at least a flashlight?


----------



## carrot (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh yes.


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 6, 2010)

carrot said:


> Oh yes.


 
Is it from Arc?


----------



## carrot (Jan 6, 2010)

I thought the Arc6 already came out...

ANyway, I don't think I should give out any more hints than the already extremely obscure one I already gave. They're not mine to tell


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 6, 2010)

carrot said:


> I thought the Arc6 already came out...
> 
> ANyway, I don't think I should give out any more hints than the already extremely obscure one I already gave. They're not mine to tell


 
No one said the Arc6 couldn't be updated.

Also . . . Damn I wish you were a woman instead of a dude. We'd know the secret by now.


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Jan 6, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Also . . . Damn I wish you were a woman instead of a dude. We'd know the secret by now.



Maybe that IS the news coming out of ShotShow2010


----------



## csshih (Jan 7, 2010)

carrot said:


> css might know but my bet's he's not telling either


It's so secret... even I don't even know!
............much.

I'm probably not even thinking about the same thing(s) root is thinking of, but it too, isn't on the radar.

keeping secrets is fun!!


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 7, 2010)

csshih said:


> keeping secrets is fun!!


 
Aww . . . We hate you.


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Jan 7, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> No one said the Arc6 couldn't be updated.
> 
> Also . . . Damn I wish you were a woman instead of a dude. We'd know the secret by now.


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 7, 2010)

Lightcrazycanuck said:


>


 
I just have this weird ability to get them to open up to me, without even really trying.


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Jan 7, 2010)

That my man, is a gift every man should have. would make life alot simplier.:naughty::naughty::naughty:


----------



## Kestrel (Jan 7, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> I just have this weird ability to get them to open up to me, without even really trying.


If that's the case, then you must know the answer to how many in CPF are women?


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 8, 2010)

Kestrel said:


> If that's the case, then you must know the answer to how many in CPF are women?


 
Actually, yes; yes I do. 

But why be greedy? We only really need one. Without Greta, what would we do? lovecpf


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Jan 8, 2010)

By any chance, is it a six die emitter from Cree? Maybe something like the MC-E with updated R5 dies? You could probably get around 2000 lumens out of something like that.


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Jan 9, 2010)

*Will we see a 4Sevens SST-90 light at ShotShow2010???* 


:shrug:


----------



## wild_mn (Jan 11, 2010)

Would like to see a 35W 4800K AE Xenide light.....Maybe someday they will build it and I will buy.... the 25W is 2007 technology now, they had to do something in R&D in the last 3 years


----------



## qtaco (Jan 12, 2010)

Lightcrazycanuck said:


> *Will we see a 4Sevens SST-90 light at ShotShow2010???*
> 
> 
> :shrug:



Yes: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2425925&postcount=184



> We'll be releasing the maelstroms - two of which are sst90 lights


----------



## Nitroz (Jan 12, 2010)

carrot said:


> One hint... 6.



I understand the 6!:devil:


----------



## carrot (Jan 12, 2010)

Nitroz said:


> I understand the 6!:devil:


----------



## Nitroz (Jan 12, 2010)

PM sent!


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Jan 13, 2010)

qtaco said:


> Yes: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2425925&postcount=184


 

Thanks qtaco.:twothumbs


----------



## MarNav1 (Jan 13, 2010)

donn_ said:


> The biggest surprise would be arewethereyetdad coming home with money.:nana:


Oh that's good donn! A new L1 would be great too! :tinfoil:


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Jan 14, 2010)

Well I guess with Shotshow just around the corner that pretty much wraps up this thread.Thanks to everyone who posted their thoughts.

Hopfully someone will keep us informed on what acually shows up at Shotshow.:thumbsup:


----------

